# MyDNS Problem mit ISPConfig 3



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich hab nach der Anleitung "Perfekter Server openSuse 11.1" ein Webserver eingerichtet mit ISPConfig 3.

Soweit scheint alles zu laufen, nur ISP Config sagt das MyDNS nicht läuft.

Wenn ich "mydns start" aufrufe kommt:


> mydns: Extraneous command-line arguments ignored
> mydns[4076]: Error connecting to MySQL server at localhost: Unknown database 'mydns' (errno=0)


Es scheint die Datenbank "mydns" zu fehlen, allerdings wurde nirgendwo gesagt, das man die selber anlegen soll! Oder soll ich in der config die Datenbank von ipsconfig nehmen?

Was mich auch wundert unter "Tools" finde ich kein phpmysql obwohl ich das eingerichtet habe, sondern nur die Möglichkeit Passwort und Sprache zu ändern! Was hat das unter "Tools" zu suchen?

Danke


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Dauert ja ganz schön bis hier hilfe kommt 

Ich hab jetzt die Tabelle mydns angelegt, bekomm aber trotzdem noch den fehler:



> mydns start
> mydns: Extraneous command-line arguments ignored
> mydns[7757]: mydns 1.2.8.27 started Wed May  5 12:17:48 2010 (listening on 4 addresses)
> mydns[7757]: interrupted
> ...


Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

> Es scheint die Datenbank "mydns" zu fehlen, allerdings wurde nirgendwo  gesagt, das man die selber anlegen soll!


Du sollst ja auch keine DB mit dem Namen selbst anlegen. Wenn Du das machen würdest, erhältst Du höchstens ein nicht lauffähiges setup.

Dein Problem sieht mir eher danach aus, als ob Du mydns nach ISPConfig installiert hats bzw. nach der Installation von ISPConfig die mydnsconfig Konfigurationsdatei überschrieben wurde. Um das zu beheben, musst Du ein manuelles ispconfig update durchführen und beim update auswählen, dass die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden.

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2930



> Was mich auch wundert unter "Tools" finde ich kein phpmysql obwohl ich  das eingerichtet habe, sondern nur die Möglichkeit Passwort und Sprache  zu ändern! Was hat das unter "Tools" zu suchen?


Weil diese Funktionen in ISPConfig nunmal da sind und auch da sein sollen.


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke! Hab ich jetzt gemacht! Server neugestartet. Läuft trotzdem nicht!
Ich hab genau nach Anleitung gehandelt. Hab das eigentlich vorher installiert!

Der Monitor sagt: myDNS Server offline (

Was kann ich noch tun bzw. was kann die Fehlermeldung noch aussagen?


> mydns start
> mydns: Extraneous command-line arguments ignored
> mydns[3157]: ipv4_listerner: bind on socket 6 (TCP) failed: 127.0.0.1+53: Address already in use



Zu Tools:
Gehören Passworteinstellungen nicht eher unter Einstellungen? ;O)

Wo finde ich phpmyadmin auch für root, und den webmail client, hatte ich auch alles installiert und verlinkt?

Danke!


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Also, in ISP Config steht jetzt da das der myDNS Server läuft, trotzdem Meldung oben!

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage nach phpmysqladmin und dem webmail?


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

Bie Dir läuft noch ein anderer dns Server, daher kann mydns nicht gestarte werden da der Port bereits in benutzung ist. Schau mal mit:

netstat -tap | grep dns

nach und entferne den anderen DNS bevor Du mydns startest.



> Zu Tools:
> Gehören Passworteinstellungen nicht eher unter Einstellungen? ;O)


Einstellungen ist ein Modul des System Administrators, wenn Du jedem User root Rechte geben möchtest, kannst Du das ja gerne machen. Ich bevorzuge es an sich wenn nicht jeder kunde den ganzen Server steuern kann 



> Wo finde ich phpmyadmin auch für root, und den webmail client, hatte ich  auch alles installiert und verlinkt?


http://IP/phpmyadmin und http://IP/webmail


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

> netstat -tap | grep dns
> tcp        0      0 s1755622.stratos:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2843/mydns
> tcp        0      0 s1755622:domain         *:*                     LISTEN      2843/mydns
> tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      2843/mydns
> tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      2843/mydns


welcher wäre das? die ersten 2? Wenn ja, wie entfern ich die? Bin nicht so linux bewandert, lerne noch dazu! ;O9


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

Dann läuft da noch eine andere mydns Instanz. Reboote mal Deinen Server.


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

hm, nach dem reboot ist die ausgabe immer noch gleich! wo durch kann das noch passieren?

Ist irgendwo die Verwaltung der DNS Zonen für ISP Config dokumentiert, so richtig versteh ich das dort nicht...


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

> hm, nach dem reboot ist die ausgabe immer noch gleich! wo durch kann das  noch passieren?


Du meinst also das ein Restart von mydns auf der Shell noch immer mit einer Fehlermeldung:

bind on socket 6 (TCP) failed: 127.0.0.1+53: Address already in use 			 		

fehlschlägt? Ansonsten ist alles OK.



> Ist irgendwo die Verwaltung der DNS Zonen  für ISP Config dokumentiert, so richtig versteh ich das dort nicht... 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=17120


Das ist ganz einfach, Du nimmst den DNS Wizard, trägst Domain, ns1, ns2 und die IP ein und klickst auf speichern.


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, die Meldung kommt immernoch...naja, hauptsache es geht erstmal so!

Wozu brauch ich die DNS Zones? Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wenn ich jetzt bei meinem Domain-Hoster meine Domain auf meine Server-IP zeigen lasse, und meine Seite in ISPConfig einrichte, zeigt die Domain dann auf mein Ordner wie sie soll? Wozu brauch ich dann die DNS Zones?

Sorry für die dumme Fragen ;O)


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

> Wozu brauch ich die DNS Zones? Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wenn ich  jetzt bei meinem Domain-Hoster meine Domain auf meine Server-IP zeigen  lasse, und meine Seite in ISPConfig einrichte, zeigt die Domain dann auf  mein Ordner wie sie soll? Wozu brauch ich dann die DNS Zones?


Gernicht. ISPConfig ist ein Hosting Control panel für provider und die brauchen dann natürlich auch eigene dns zones. Wenn Du aber kein Domain Registrar bist und Deine Domains über Deinen provider verwaltest, benötigst Du garkeinen lokalen DNS.


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Okay. Ich brauch das nur um für mich schnell paar Seiten zu hosten!

Noch eine kleine Frage? Ich hab grad eine Seite hochgeladen per FTP. Ich kann die htaccess nicht ersetzen, Sie hat aber den User "web1" auch wenn ich 777 setze geht es nicht. Ich kann Dateien auch nicht ersetzen. Wenn ich die index.php hochladen will und ersetzen lassen will, ersetzt der die nicht, sondern läd diese als index.php.1 hoch? Was ist das für ein verhalten?


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

Schau dir mal die pure-ftp Konfigurationsdatei der Linuxdistribution an, da ist das mit Sicherheit so eingestellt und Du kannst es dort auch ändern.


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Danke habs hinbekomm!

Ich hab bei Site -> PHP -> fast-cgi ausgewählt, und es läuft kein php!
Steht immer da : Access denied.

Was stimmt da wieder nicht?

Danke!


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

außer mein post vorher das ist auch noch ein problem:



> rcapache2 restart
> httpd2-prefork: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.2 for ServerName
> [Wed May 05 16:28:02 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 85.xxx.xxx.186:443 has no VirtualHosts
> [Wed May 05 16:28:02 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 85.xxx.xxx.186:80 has no VirtualHosts
> ...


Kannst du mir da helfen. Ganz schon kompliziert, das system zum laufen zu bekomm!


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

Zitat von flaggschiff:


> außer mein post vorher das ist auch noch ein problem:
> 
> Kannst du mir da helfen. Ganz schon kompliziert, das system zum laufen zu bekomm!


Das ist ok so und kein Fehler. wen es ein Fehler wäre, würde dort [Error] in den Eckigen Klammern stehen. Die Meldung besagt lediglich, dass noch nicht für jede mögliche IP websites eingerichtet wurden.



> Danke habs hinbekomm!
> 
> Ich hab bei Site -> PHP -> fast-cgi ausgewählt, und es läuft kein  php!
> Steht immer da : Access denied.
> ...


Schau ins error.log der Webseite, da steht es dann drin.

Häufige Ursachen:

a) Suexec im Web nicht aktiviert
b) PHP Scripte gehören nicht dem Website User.


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

wie suexec im web nicht verfügbar? Wie aktivier ich das denn bzw. wo?
laufen tut es auf jeden Fall!

Die PHP-Skripte laufen unter dem richtige Benutzer!


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

> wie suexec im web nicht verfügbar? Wie aktivier ich das denn bzw. wo?


In den Einstellungen des webs.

Und was steht nun im error.log der Webseite?


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh die was du mit Webs meinst? Einstellung in ISPConfig? Apache?

Hier das log nach einem rcapache restart:


> [Wed May 05 17:21:43 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
> [Wed May 05 17:21:44 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
> [Wed May 05 17:21:44 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
> [Wed May 05 17:21:44 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.13 (Linux/SUSE) mod_ssl/2.2.13 OpenSSL/0.9.8k PHP/5.3.2 configured -- resuming normal operations


was hinzukommt nach dem seitenaufruf:



> [Wed May 05 17:21:43 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process  /srv/www/domain.org/web/index.php(10327) exit(shutting down), terminated  by calling exit(), return code: 0


----------



## flaggschiff (5. Mai 2010)

Okay. Schien an dem FTP-Problem gelegen zu haben. Der hat alle Datei mit den Rechten 600 hochgeladen!


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2010)

Zitat von flaggschiff:


> Ich versteh die was du mit Webs meinst? Einstellung in ISPConfig? Apache?
> 
> Hier das log nach einem rcapache restart:
> 
> ...


In ISPConfig gibt es in den Einstellungee der Webseite eine Checkbox mit dem namen "Suexec" und diese solltest Du aktivieren, wenn Du PHP als fcgi oder cgi ausführst.


----------

